# Your Cockatiels Bedtime



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

When Cookie was a baby she developed a horrible habit of screaming almost constantly. It was a really grating sound and it was driving me insane but i managed to stop it completely just by putting her to bed earlier. I get her into her cage and covered by 9pm most nights (some i lose track of the time) and i find that she's a lot brighter and happier and no more screaming of course.  Bailee goes to bed at the same time as her and he is always awake bright and early serenading her with his adorably annoying whistles and dance moves.

What time do your tiels get put to bed? Have you, like me, found that they're not so grumpy and moody when you put them to bed earlier? Or do you have night owls?


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Tiels go to bed at 7-7.30pm on a weekday but they are of course up with me at 5am!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Mine go around 10-10 :30 and when ever they get up they get up. I sleep in till 10 most days and i know they are up when i am.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hmm... 

Diego and Disney go to bed whenever i do, and wake up on their own lol. My computer is in my room, and i like to be on msn or various forums so i stay up late  Most times i cover the cages around 10:30pm-11pm... but im still awake and at my computer desk. Then i will sleep in (on summer holidays)... usually past 10am, and they are awake, but quiet. Diego usually whistles once i get out of bed, and thats when Disney will start strecthing and getting ready to come out of their cages for a bit

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

come september the bird will go to bed at 9 to hopfully wake me up at 6 for school. This year they did pretty good with it. i was always up before the alarm clock because they got me up and i'm glad of it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine has a really odd schedule and it seems to work well for her. I work nights and I am not home until about 12am so she wakes up from her nap then and we spend some time toghether. I then put her to bed by 2:30am the latest and we wake back up around 12pm the next day. It's worked so far and I too found that she screams less when I put her to bed earlier. I don't go to sleep until maybe 4am sometimes but she's in bed before me now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

mine usually go to bed when I do so that varies at times but I try to be consistent and make sure they get enough sleep there not early risers so i just get them up after I am up and about and get the kids going then they come out and spend time with the family so far and its only been almost 7 wks they are fairly flexable and I haven't had any problems


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike goes to bed at 9pm and gets up at 9am or 10am. If he does not he has a hissy fit and tries to bite


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spike goes to bed at 9pm and gets up at 9am or 10am. If he does not he has a hissy fit and tries to bite


That's a perfect amount of sleep for a tiel.  

Last night mine got 14 hrs sleep.  They went to bed at 9pm but i didn't wake up until 11am.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

I TRY and have then covered by 11pm or so but i usually don't remember until i actually go to bed which is usually around 11pm-1am. Depends how tired i am lol. And I am usually up before 11. But if they have had a late night i leave the cage covered for them fro a bit.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

what do you think the best time to put them to bed is if you wake up at ten am and 7 am ?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think generally 9-9:30pm is a good bedtime for tiels, you might want to experiment and try a few different bed times. If you don't get a little grump, you can probably be more flexible about bed times.


----------



## flyingfoal (Aug 1, 2007)

Jacob is usually covered by 9:00 pm on weekdays and 10 pm on weekends which is my daughter's bedtime. Sometimes he will get in his cage before then and go to sleep. He gets up at about 7:30 to 8 am.


----------



## blessedaviary (Aug 12, 2007)

I cover them when I go watch television or a Die Hard movie at about 9:45 and I sleep in until about that time at least (am) so they get about 12 hours of sleep.


----------

